# UKC WEIGHT PULL & CONFORMATION SHOW "CENTERVILLE MICHIGAN"



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MICHIGAN
ALL AMERICAN BULLDOG CLUB
CENTREVILLE (I) CONF JS WPULL GRCH-WP
(Held in conjunction with United Greyhound Club)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE 
WEIGHT PULL LIMITED TO 50 ENTRIES PER DAY

Oct 8; S1 Tammy DeWitt JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP;
Show Entries 11-12 noon Show 12:30 pm NLC: Novice Puppy

Michael Robinson Sr. (Shelly Hueckle replacing Donald Hueckel backup) WPULL Rails-B 
WPULL Entries & Weigh in 11-11:30 am Pull 12 noon

Oct 8; S2 Cherish DeWitt JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP 
Entries 11-12 noon Show 12:30 pm NLC: Novice Puppy

Oct 9; S1 Marian Campbell JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; 
Show Entries 8:30-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

Shelly Hueckle replacing Donald Hueckel (Michael Robinson Sr. backup) WPULL Rails-B 
WPULL Entries & Weigh in 8-8:30 am Pull 9 am

Oct 9; S2 Richard Klatt, JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP 
Entries 8:30-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Total Dog

Oct 10; S1 Joseph Gubry JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; 
Show Entries 8:30-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy

Shelly Hueckle replacing Donald Hueckel (Michael Robinson Sr. backup) WPULL Rails-B WPULL Entries & Weigh in 8-8:30 am Pull 9 am

Oct 10; S2 Maude Tank JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8:30-9 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy

DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $20 received by October 2, 2010

St. Joseph County Fairgrounds, From East I-94 W to I-69/US 27 exit - Ft. Wayne (exit 108). Merge I-69 S. From I-69 S. take I-69BL/US 12 exit - Coldwater (exit 13). Right on E Chicago Street, on to Colon Road/M-86 West (bear right). Keep M-86 West to Centreville. From South I-90 East towards Skyway (exit 59A). Continue on I-80 East/I-90 East. Take IN-13/Constantine (US-131) exit - Middlebury (exit 107). Left on US 131 north to Three Rivers. Turn on North Main Street. Continue on M-86/S. Main Street. Left onto M-86. From North US 131 S to Three Rivers. Left on N Main. Continue on M-86/S. Main Street. Left onto M-86.

All American Bulldog Club

Chairperson: Andrew Peabody (269) 804-9426 [email protected]

Event Secretary: Michael Robinson Jr, 815 Canal St, Three Rivers MI 49093 (269) 718-2180 [email protected]

**** Will anyone be going to this event? The reason I ask is I am going to it****


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I think there will also be lure coursing at this event

MICHIGAN
UNITED GREYHOUND CLUB
CENTREVILLE (O) LC
(Held in conjunction with the All American Bulldog Club)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE 
Oct 8; Lee Hayes (Laurie Soutar backup) CA CT RS Entries 11-11:30 am Meet 12 noon
Oct 9; Morya Hamilton (Lee Hayes backup) CA CT RS Entries 8-8:30 am Meet 9 am
Oct 10; Laurie Soutar (Morya Hamilton backup) CA CT RS Entries 8-8:30 am Meet 9 am
DOS $25; PE $20, $15 add'l dogs/same household received by September 29, 2010
St. Joseph County Fairgrounds, 316 E Charlotte 49032 (269) 467-8935; From East I-94 W to I-69/US 27 exit - Ft. Wayne (exit 108). Merge I-69 S. From I-69 S. take I-69BL/US 12 exit - Coldwater (exit 13). Right on E Chicago Street, on to Colon Road/M-86 West (bear right). Keep M-86 West to Centreville. From South I-90 East towards Skyway (exit 59A). Continue on I-80 East/I-90 East. Take IN-13/Constantine (US-131) exit - Middlebury (exit 107). Left on US 131 north to Three Rivers. Turn on North Main Street. Continue on M-86/S. Main Street. Left onto M-86. From North US 131 S to Three Rivers. Left on N Main. Continue on M-86/S. Main Street. Left onto M-86.
Chairperson: David McMahen, (519) 458-8181 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Leslie Reeve, 8402 Washington Blvd, Indianapolis IN 46420 (317) 253-2163 [email protected]

Yuppers I'll be there Saturday Night and Sunday 

*NOTE: WEIGHT PULL IS FULL FOR ALL 3 DAY!* You can check to see if anyone drops out, but unless they do it's full.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

DarkMoon said:


> Yuppers I'll be there Saturday Night and Sunday
> 
> *NOTE: WEIGHT PULL IS FULL FOR ALL 3 DAY!* You can check to see if anyone drops out, but unless they do it's full.


I barely got in for the pull but I go Conan in .. hehe :angeldevi
Are you pulling Sunday?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nubs is pulling both days. One of my friends is going to take Nubs for Saturday and weigh him in and pull him for me if I don't make it in time. I'll be there on Sunday for sure pulling him.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be there with Ryker.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

ooooo I wanna go just to watch and see whats goes on!!! It sounds like its on the west side so we will c i have to work on saturday and trick or treat on sat night...Im in Genesee county so it will be a drive.


----------

